# City of benares



## Degema

Discussion thread for City of benares. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## Baltic Wal

Bit late aren't you, exactly same words were posted on 23rd Feb, or are you the author?


----------



## fred henderson

Gentlemen

Would you both please explain the origin of the same report that you have seperately posted?

Fred


----------



## Baltic Wal

Fred,
I posted the survivors report which along with another 3,000 have been in my possesion fornearly 10 years. I am unaware of why Degema is posting this claim.


----------



## benjidog

Gentlemen,

Before anyone is challenged to a duel it looks like what we are seeing here is an artifact of how the system works - apparently these threads get started automatically when you select the _Discussion_ tab . 

A more detailed response will be added ASAP (I hope!).

We are all learning on this new functionality (not me yet I am afraid as I have been too busy with other things).

Regards,

Brian


----------



## Degema

Degema said:


> Discussion thread for City of benares. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


Very sorry Baltic Wal. I have no idea how this post is attributed to me. I have no recollection of posting it. Probaly hit the wrong button as suggested by Benjidog.


----------

